# No va a relajarse mientras no descubra la verdad



## StRiGnAdO

Ciao a tutti.
Non riesco a tradurre frasi con la congiunzione *mentre* al esprimere azioni future o che contengano possibilità. Guardate la seguente frase in spagnolo:

_No va a relajarse mientras no descubra la verdad
_
Il tentativo mio all'italiano:

_Non va a rilassarsi *mentre non abbia scoperto* la verità
_
Sono quasi sicuro che è scorretta, ma è il mio tentativo. È davvero scorretta?
Scusate per eventuali errori di grammatica. Sono ancora un principiante in italiano.

Grazie in anticipo.



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione"*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## TheCrociato91

StRiGnAdO said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Non riesco a tradurre frasi con la congiunzione *mentre* per esprimere azioni future o che contengano possibilità. Guardate la seguente frase in spagnolo:
> 
> _No va a relajarse mientras no descubra la verdad
> _
> Il tentativo mio [più naturale: "il mio tentativo"] in italiano:
> 
> _Non va a rilassarsi *mentre non abbia scoperto* la verità
> 
> Sono quasi sicuro che è scorretta, ma [questo] è il mio tentativo. È davvero scorretta?
> Scusate per eventuali errori di grammatica. Sono ancora un principiante in italiano._
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



Ciao.

Innanzitutto, complimenti per il tuo italiano.

Quando "mentre" non indica simultaneità, di solito si traduce con congiunzioni come "finché" o simili. Esiste anche la congiunzione "mentreché" (simile allo spagnolo), ma è piuttosto arcaica e decisamente poco usata.

Per tanto ti suggerisco:


> { Non si rilassa / non si rilasserà } { finché / fintantoché / fintanto che / fino a quando / fin quando } { non scopre / non scoprirà } la verità.



Il futuro perifrastico spagnolo ("ir + infinitivo") in genere si traduce con il futuro semplice italiano; tuttavia a volte si utilizza anche il presente per conferire un senso di immediatezza futura.

Potrebbero esserci anche altre varianti, ma queste sono quelle che mi vengono in mente per ora.

Leggermente fuori tema, ma non troppo.
Ti faccio presente che la congiunzione italiana "finché" ingloba sia il significato di "hasta que" sia, appunto, quello "mientras"; ossia si può riferire all'arco di tempo (come "mientras + subjuntivo"), oppure al momento preciso in cui qualcosa accade (come "hasta que").


----------



## symposium

Hola! No se, pero a mi me resultarìa màs espontàneo si lo traduciera todo al futuro: non si rilasserà finché non avrà scoperto la verità - o, un poco menos natural: finché non abbia scoperto la verità.


----------



## StRiGnAdO

Ciao TheCrociato91 e symposium!
Grazie mille. Le vostre spiegazioni erano assolutamente chiarificatori.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## symposium

De nada! Lo ùnico, como "spiegazioni" es femenino, el adjetivo correspondiente es "chiarificatrici"!


----------



## StRiGnAdO

Oh, grazie per la correzione.
I miei saluti


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

symposium said:


> Hola! No se, pero a mi me resultarìa màs espontàneo si lo traduciera todo al futuro: non si rilasserà finché non avrà scoperto la verità - o, un poco menos natural: finché non abbia scoperto la verità.


Hola.
Usar el verbo 'rilassarsi' no lo encuentro muy apropiado.
Tal vez es mejor decir: 'non troverà pace finchè non verrà scoperta la verità.


----------



## TheCrociato91

pepitoHorizonte said:


> Usar el verbo 'rilassarsi' no lo encuentro muy apropiado



¿Por qué no te parece apropriado usar "rilassarsi"?



pepitoHorizonte said:


> 'non troverà pace finchè non verrà scoperta la verità.



Tanto "trovare pace" como "darsi pace", este último quizá más común, significan exactamente: "tranquilizarse", pero vienen a ser términos más formales.

pace: significato e definizione - Dizionari

Además, "verrà scoperta" no significa "descubra", sino "sea descubierta" o bien "se descubra".


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

TheCrociato91 said:


> Tanto "trovare pace" como "darsi pace", este último quizá más común, significan exactamente: "tranquilizarse", pero vienen a ser términos más formales.



Precisamente.

PD. Alla signora Cuchi né alla signora Uva non ho mai sentito dire "non mi rilasserò mentre non venga fuori a verità"


----------



## symposium

pepitoHorizonte said:


> Precisamente.
> 
> PD. Alla signora Cuchi né alla signora Uva non ho mai sentito dire "non mi rilasserò mentre non venga fuori a verità"


No se lo has oìdo decir porque en italiano esa frase no es correcta y no tiene sentido. En lugar de "mentre" deberìas usar "finché" o "fino a quando" (hasta que/hasta cuando).


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

symposium said:


> No se lo has oìdo decir porque en italiano esa frase no es correcta y no tiene sentido. En lugar de "mentre" deberìas usar "finché" o "fino a quando" (hasta que/hasta cuando).


Hai ragione, ero distratto. Buona domenica.
Ma per il resto è come penso io?


----------



## TheCrociato91

pepitoHorizonte said:


> "non mi rilasserò mentre non venga fuori a verità"



Aparte de "mentre", acerca del cual ya te comentaron arriba, debería ser: ".. non venga fuori* la *verità", es decir: "... no salga a la luz la verdad".


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

TheCrociato91 said:


> Aparte de "mentre", acerca del cual ya te comentaron arriba, debería ser: ".. non venga fuori* la *verità", es decir: "... no salga a la luz la verdad".


Gracias.


----------



## symposium

Pepito, entiendo lo que quieres decir, que "darsi pace" es màs fuerte que "rilassarsi", y màs adecuado al contexto, y en efecto es asì, pero el hecho que yo, que soy italiano, ni siquiera me habìa fijado en este detalle, en mi opiniòn demuestra que en esta frase no cambia mucho si se utiliza uno en lugar del otro.


----------



## lorenzos

Mi sembra che il _mentre _sia stato spiegato; se i moderatori lo consentono vorrei obiettare a @symposium che sì, è vero che _rilassarsi_ può in alcuni casi essere usato invece di _darsi pace_ ma nessuno direbbe: "Pratico yoga/vado in palestra per darmi pace" e neppure, credo: "Non mi rilasserò fino a quando non venga fuori la verità".


----------



## symposium

Estamos de acuerdo. Ho già detto a Pepito che effettivamente, come lui aveva suggerito, "darsi pace" è più adatto di "rilassarsi" in questo contesto, ma il fatto che nè io nè gli altri non avevamo pensato che fosse il caso di tradurre "relajarse" con un altro verbo, lasciava capire che alla fine anche "rilassarsi" poteva andare bene. Claro que los dos verbos no son sinònimos.


----------



## TheCrociato91

symposium said:


> Claro que los dos verbos no son sinònimos.



No *siempre *son sinónimos, diría yo. 

En algunos contextos, como el del OP, _pueden _interpretarse como sinónimos. A lo mejor no como sinónimos totales (puesto que _darsi pace_ también lleva el matiz de "resignarse" o "aceptar algo"), sino parciales.

Algunos diccionarios italianos los recogen entre los sinónimos, de hecho.

1) Pace - Dizionario dei modi di dire - Corriere.it
mettersi il cuore in pace

Calmarsi, smettere di agitarsi o d'inquietarsi, soprattutto nel senso di rassegnarsi a qualcosa che non si è in condizioni di modificare.
Var.: mettersi l'animo in pace; *darsi pace*

2) pace: significato e definizione - Dizionari
Mettersi il cuore, l'animo in pace; *darsi pace*, rassegnarsi, tranquillizzarsi


----------



## Neuromante

¿¿¿Y no es mucho más correcto "non sarà tranquilo fiche..."??? "Estará tranquilo" es idéntico en español a "se relajara´", al menos en este contexto. Y siempre hablamos de contextos...


Por cierto: Eltema del hilo es "mientras", no es "ir a relajarse" Están reventando una de las normas principales del foro


----------



## TheCrociato91

Neuromante said:


> ¿¿¿Y no es mucho más correcto "non sarà tranquil*l*o fi*n*ch*é*..."???



¿_Mucho más correcto _con respecto a qué? Lo que pones está bien, al igual que "non starà tranquillo", "non si rilasserà", "non si darà pace" y demás.



Neuromante said:


> Por cierto: Eltema del hilo es "mientras", no es "ir a relajarse"


El tema es "mientras" dentro del contexto de la oración. Que yo sepa está permitido comentar también sobre el resto de la oración, siempre y cuando las intervenciones se ciñan al contexto brindado por el OP. Si los moderadores consideran mis comentarios fuera de tema, que los borren por favor.


----------



## Neuromante

Normalmente se pide que si la discusión se desvía hacia otro tema se abra un hilo nuevo para que se pueda localizar la duda con el buscador. Y se abre hilo nuevo o un moderador corta la parte que se sale del tema y la pone en otro hilo.

Y mucho más correcto frente a otras opciones que resultan ambivalentes


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

TheCrociato91 said:


> Además, "verrà scoperta" no significa "descubra", sino "sea descubierta" o bien "se descubra".


 Sí, también.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Neuromante said:


> Y mucho más correcto frente a otras opciones que resultan ambivalentes


  Vederemo come finirá la faccenda.


----------

